# New Plants



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I want to replace the plants I bought from Petco, with plants that are actually meant to be in the water, as soon as possible. I will also be buying Eco Complete for my tank, or something like it. The light is on in my 29 gallon for about 12 hours a day. I'm looking for plants that are easier to take care of since I'm not always at my dads with my tank. Also, any plants that could help with the water quality/parameters would be helpful. Any suggestions?

<<< Do any of the plants in my picture appear to be aquatic?


----------



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

To choose the plant that you want you should check out 
"Beginner plants for new planted tank owners" that is stickyed in the aquatic plants section.
Once you found out what you want you should look at aquabid.com its like eBay for fish stuff. If you cant find all the plants you want in one auction ask some sellers. They should be willing to customize and order for you.
As for some tips.
You have a good start with the Eco-complete.
I suggest researching lights. It will pay off learning about them especially the Kelvin scale 
I would suggest 6500K, 6700K, or 10000K but 10000K might start growing alga or a combination of them.

All plants will keep your nitrates down and will had O2 to your tank.
I'm no expert so if anyone thinks I am wrong about something feel free to chime in.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

You are right, Terry, the best light for plants is 5000k to 6700k full spectrum. Some plants take their nutrients directly from the water column, but rooted plants need a fertilizer added to the gravel/sand bed, like root tabs or jobe's spikes. Plants take in O2 at night and take in CO2 in the daytime. That is the osmosis process.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

When I change the substrate and add the plants, is it necessary to remove the fish? If I do end up removing the fish first, I will probably empty the whole tank. Would it need to cycle again before I put them back in?

Also, I want to add either driftwood or rock. Where can I find this?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'd empty most of the water into a tub and hang the filter on it and remove the fish. Set up the tank. Then put the water back in. About 1/2 old and 1/2 new water should be fine. You may have a slight recycle due to the fact that the nitrifying bacteria grow in the filter , on the decorations and on the glass. Keeping the filter running on the tub while doing the swap will keep it alive. You are going to lose some of the bacteria from the gravel. The "food" for the bacteria is in the old water. So using 1/2 old water will keep what bacteria you have left alive until new colonies establish themselves.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok, thanks : )


----------

